# 10" DeWalt Miter saw-blade removal problem



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a DW703 and the blade housing blocks the removal of the blade retaing bolt. The manual shows the bolt below the housing, but on mine the bolt backs out into the blade housing and does not allow for removal of the blade. The housing appears fixed and does not move. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## BlockHead (Dec 28, 2007)

I had the DW703 some time ago and I know I changed the blade because I was using a Freud Diablo, but I don't especially remember that particular issue. I think if there is enough room to back the bolt out, it shouldn't be a problem. Annoying, yes, but as long as you can change the blade is what matters most.


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

I left it for awhile. I will go back and try it again later. The bolt is backed out against the housing and had not cleared the the hole or the blade.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

you might not have the right manual with your saw try this link and download this manual.


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

This manual also shows the blade retaing screw below the guard, mine is behind the guard and the guard blocks the removal of the screw. Isn't that wierd!!


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

the pic shows the screw under the guard because the screw(B on the pic)has been undone and the guard at the side of the blade as been lifted to expose the retaining screw,you have to lift the black blade cover first to get to it(fig A in pic).


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

On my 12 inch DeWalt CMS I have to first unplug the unit, then lower the unit and lock it into position. Then lift up on the blade guard and you will see a screw on the left side of the saw. Loosen this screw until it passes the lip. Then you can lift the whole guard mechanism up and expose the blade bolt. 
Maybe your 10 inch is the same, check it out for a screw on the left side of the blade guard.

If you want I could post a picture of the screw I'm talking about.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

> On my 12 inch DeWalt CMS I have to first unplug the unit, then lower the unit and lock it into position. Then lift up on the blade guard and you will see a screw on the left side of the saw. Loosen this screw until it passes the lip. Then you can lift the whole guard mechanism up and expose the blade bolt.
> Maybe your 10 inch is the same, check it out for a screw on the left side of the blade guard.
> 
> If you want I could post a picture of the screw I'm talking about.


could`nt of put it better myself:smile: although i think you have to keep the unit up on his model.


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, I tried again, the housing (that holds the guard spring mechanism) blocks the screw from backing all the way out. I srcrewed it in and tried to back it out again and repeated the process several times. I don't see any other screw on the left side of the saw. I tried to attach a couple of pictures. I may have to take it to a DeWalt service center.


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

Okay, if you push up on the blade guard just at the point of the slot for the screw should pass by that screw head on the upper right corner of your picture and expose the head of the blade bolt. You might have to push in on the white colored metal next to the screw head to allow the slot to pass by the screw head.
What I do with my blade guard is set it on that screw head to hold the guard out of my way to work on the blade bolt.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

undo this screw far enough so you can lift the cover then you will expose the blade bolt:thumbsup:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Did you ever get the blade changed?


----------



## Art (Mar 1, 2008)

My thanks to vinnyb76 and Suz for the much needed help on this problem. I needed to remove the blade guard actuating arm and loosen the other screw on the blade guard retractor housing (with the blade guard down) and like Suz said the housing sprang back to expose the blade screw! A few more steps than the manual called for!! Now I can get the blade off easily. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Jack212 (Aug 30, 2015)

*One missing instruction (as always)*

You also need to push the hold button when trying to raise the flange out of the way. Discovered this by experimenting (OK, by using frustrated alternate methods -- the key to learning  ).

Instructions at:
http://www.dewalt.com/DWAssets/english/pdf/articles/1317_mitersaw_safety.pdf


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you see the date on the last post.....*



Jack212 said:


> You also need to push the hold button when trying to raise the flange out of the way. Discovered this by experimenting (OK, by using frustrated alternate methods -- the key to learning  ).



This thread was last posted in 2008. your answer is too late. :yes:


----------



## Jack212 (Aug 30, 2015)

*Modern Update*

Yes, I saw the 2008. However, I experienced the same issue on 08/29/2015. So, I thought I would add the extra detail that I had to figure out. :thumbsup: So, if someone still has the DW703, I figure the update is still useful. Cheers,


----------



## Joe L (May 3, 2016)

*10" DeWalt Miter saw-blade removal problem Reply to Thread*

I just purchased the DW713 10" Miter Saw and had the same issue of not clearing the metallic housing with the blade retaining screw. Called the 800 # for Dewalt and after waiting twenty minutes listening to them wanting my opinion on their customer service the recording said they could not help me at this time. So, the manual is a POS, the service support is a POS, however, I called the guys at Home Depot and together we figured out that if you back the "guard bracket screw" out enough the metallic housing can be moved out of the way. Hope this helps.


----------

